# New York State Car Parking Question



## travelplanner70 (Oct 1, 2010)

To settle a bet, does anyone know if it is illegal to park your car facing the wrong direction on the street?

Thanks and I hope I win the bet!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't know about New York, but I got a ticket in Northern California, right outside my house, too! The ticket said "parked more than 18 inches from the curb". Took me the longest time to figure out what the ticket was for, as I was not far from the curb, just the wrong curb, I guess.
Liz


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 1, 2010)

travelplanner70 said:


> To settle a bet, does anyone know if it is illegal to park your car facing the wrong direction on the street?
> 
> Thanks and I hope I win the bet!



It is illegal in NYS to park on the wrong side of the street/ head car in opposite direction on public street.  You win?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2010)

Only thing I could find said this:

Facing the wrong way - vehicles must be stopped or parked headed in the direction of traffic.

And a little more:

There is probably no statute that states it is illegal to "park in the wrong direction." The statute more likely says that it is illegal to park with the right tires more than 12 inches from the curb. There is probably an exception for one-way streets, where it's okay to park as long as either the right tires or the left tires are within 12 inches of the curb.

So, if you are parked the wrong way, your right side tires are definitely more than 12 inches from the curb.

Edit: Here you go

New York Vehicle and Traffic code, section 1203. Additional parking regulations. (a) Except where angle parking is authorized, every vehicle stopped, standing, or parked wholly upon a two-way roadway shall be so stopped, standing, or parked with the right-hand wheels of such vehicle parallel to and within twelve inches of the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway.
(b) Except where angle parking is authorized, every vehicle stopped, standing, or parked wholly upon a one-way roadway shall be so stopped, standing, or parked parallel to the curb or edge of the roadway, in the direction of authorized traffic movement, with its right-hand wheels within twelve inches of the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway, or its left-hand wheels within twelve inches of the left-hand curb or edge of the roadway.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 1, 2010)

Luanne,
If you ever go into San Francisco and want to street park, be aware that besides being less than 18" from the curb with your right wheels, you also may not be parked closer than 7-1/2 feet to railroad tracks.  THAT can get you towed if it impedes traffic.  I know.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2010)

Fern, I don't drive into San Francisco any more.  I either take BART, or make dh drive.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 3, 2010)

I received a ticket at Big Bear, CA that specifically stated I was parked on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I received a ticket at Big Bear, CA that specifically stated I was parked on the wrong side of the road.



Since the applicable statute was already posted, how is this helpful to the OP?

An anecdote of an occurrence a continent away isn't likely to win or lose a bet.

Of course, confession is good for the soul, and the information that wrong-way parking is frowned upon may be helpful for those unfamiliar with local statutes.
It's NEVER a good idea to drive on the side of a roadway with oncoming traffic. I don't know of any jurisdiction where it's legal. One can't park there without first driving there and necessitating leaving the parking place into traffic.

Jim Ricks


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 3, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Since the applicable statute was already posted, how is this helpful to the OP?
> 
> An anecdote of an occurrence a continent away isn't likely to win or lose a bet.
> 
> ...



There you go again with another absurd reply. It is what I expect from you so I find it rather amusing.

Posts 2, 5, and 6 were about California but I guess you don't count them. Post number 2 said she was cited for parking more than 18 inches from the curb in California. I stated that mine was actually for parking on the wrong side of the road. I feel honored that you singled out my post for your ridiculous reply.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2010)

*Absurd, ridiculuous, but on topic.*



John Cummings said:


> There you go again with another absurd reply. It is what I expect from you so I find it rather amusing.
> 
> Posts 2, 5, and 6 were about California but I guess you don't count them. Post number 2 said she was cited for parking more than 18 inches from the curb in California. I stated that mine was actually for parking on the wrong side of the road. I feel honored that you singled out my post for your ridiculous reply.



Liz, in post 2 says she was closer, but with the wrong wheels on the wrong side. I suppose I could have commented on 5&6 which were posted minutes after the statute was posted (#4)allowing time in case they had been composing their reply. Yours was posted more than 8 hours later. Lucky you. You get the prize for posting off topic, late and not germane to the OP's question.

I don't know what has a burr under your blanket, John, but you come close to violating the TUG, 'Keep it Friendly' rule.

Be Courteous
As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


Jim Ricks


----------



## travelplanner70 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks to all who helped me win my bet.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 4, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know of any jurisdiction where it's legal. One can't park there without first driving there and necessitating leaving the parking place into traffic.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I have lived in both Texas ad Pennsylvania.

If it wasn't legal, it at least wasn't enforced.

New York, on the other hand, does enforce it.


----------



## Mel (Oct 4, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Since the applicable statute was already posted, how is this helpful to the OP?





Passepartout said:


> Liz, in post 2 says she was closer, but with the wrong wheels on the wrong side. I suppose I could have commented on 5&6 which were posted minutes after the statute was posted (#4)allowing time in case they had been composing their reply. Yours was posted more than 8 hours later. Lucky you. You get the prize for posting off topic, late and not germane to the OP's question.
> 
> I don't know what has a burr under your blanket, John, but you come close to violating the TUG, 'Keep it Friendly' rule.
> 
> ...


Jim, if you're going to accuse John of violating the rules, take care to follow them yourself.  While he may not have been addressing the OP's original question, he was in fact adding to the conversation.  Once a conversation starts, it does not have to stay 100% directly related to the original query. 

It would be nice if you didn't feel the need to correct him, and if he didn't feel the need to take offense every time you do.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 4, 2010)

For reasons that should be obvious, I'm closing this thread.

Dave M
BBS Moderator


----------

